
Shapeways Receives the First HP Multi Jet Fusion 3D Printer - microtherion
http://www.shapeways.com/blog/archives/25462-shapeways-receives-the-first-hp-multi-jet-fusion-3d-printer.html
======
sfwwolvw
Happy to print there!

